# Desapareceu TUDO novamente?



## kimcarvalho (20 Out 2006 às 19:43)

Então!?... mas!!??   

DESAPARECEU TUDO novamente!???  
Será que estão a fazer backup ao fórum?

O melhor é esperar  
Ainda agora estive 30 minutos a colocar um post backup de ontem e já foi ao ar !   E a trabalheira que me deu, com o carinho que o fiz!


----------



## dj_alex (20 Out 2006 às 19:52)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Então!?... mas!!??
> 
> DESAPARECEU TUDO novamente!???
> Será que estão a fazer backup ao fórum?
> ...



Pois.....mais uma vez...numa altura de grande actividade isto foi-se....


----------



## Administrador (20 Out 2006 às 19:58)

Isto já está a passar dos limites!! Então não é que enviei uma mensagem ao suporte ao cliente a ver se por milagre tinham um backup mais recente ao que tinha posto (e também pedir explicações), e o sujeito que leu a mensagem só respondeu o seguinte:



> We have restored the daily backup of the database to your account.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ou seja, meteram de novo o backup que eu já tinha posto e as mensagem publicadas entretanto foram apagadas, e nem deram explicações nem nada  Ainda vou ter uma crise de nervos com isto!  

O post original desta tarde após o fórum ter sido reposto:



> O inacreditável aconteceu hoje. Fui-me deitar ontem á noite e nessa altura o forum funcionava perfeitamente. Fui trabalhar como habitualmente esta manhã, cheguei a casa por volta das 15h e o fórum tinha um problema na base de dados e portanto não funcionava. Fui a ver o que se passava, e não é que *14 das 112 tabelas da base de dados desapareceram assim sem mais nem menos*!! Entre essas 14 estavam as que continham os posts, os tópicos, os membros... Enfim, as mais importantes! Completamente inacreditável dados perderem-se mágicamente num alojamento que se diz o melhor do mercado e que não é própriamente barato! O ultimo backup que possuo é do dia 17 (vou começar a fazer todos os dias). Fui verificar o backup deles, que se chama "*daily backup*", e é do dia 18 em vez de ser de ontem ou hoje!
> 
> Nem imaginam a raiva que tenho com tudo isto, perderam-se mais de 200 posts e uns quantos tópicos de informação preciosa destes últimos dias tão importantes!
> 
> ...


----------



## miguel (20 Out 2006 às 20:07)

DE NOVO!!!


----------



## kimcarvalho (20 Out 2006 às 20:19)

Eu que sou abstémio acho que me vou agarrar à cachaça!!  

Enfim vamos lá construir isto! Prá frente é que é Portugal! ou neste caso MeteoPT!


----------



## Minho (20 Out 2006 às 21:34)

Nada pára o MeteoPT....!!!!

Toca a postar!!!!!!!!




Mas que esse da Bluehost.com são uns grandes fdp isso são!!!


----------



## Minho (20 Out 2006 às 21:42)

A não se conseguir recuperar os posts de ontem, era  importante que pelo menos o pessoal que colocou as últimas reportagens o tornasse a fazer.... assim como os videos do youtube....


----------



## Administrador (20 Out 2006 às 21:56)

Minho disse:


> A não se conseguir recuperar os posts de ontem, era  importante que pelo menos o pessoal que colocou as últimas reportagens o tornasse a fazer.... assim como os videos do youtube....



Ora nem mais  

Coloquei desde hoje o servidor a fazer backup da base de dados a cada hora todos os dias (já o devia ter feito antes, culpa minha) para que em situações raras como esta não se percam dados.


----------



## Minho (20 Out 2006 às 22:05)

Administrador disse:


> Ora nem mais
> 
> Coloquei desde hoje o servidor a fazer backup da base de dados a cada hora todos os dias (já o devia ter feito antes, culpa minha) para que em situações raras como esta não se percam dados.



E como vais buscar os backups? Isto é, como o tiras do servidor? Fazes ftp manualmente ou tens um cron?


----------



## Administrador (20 Out 2006 às 22:11)

Minho disse:


> E como vais buscar os backups? Isto é, como o tiras do servidor? Fazes ftp manualmente ou tens um cron?



Os backups são feitos com o cron e vão para a _homedir_ da conta (~/), depois se os precisar vou busca-los através de ftp


----------



## ajrebelo (20 Out 2006 às 22:20)

boas ou melhor más     

grande mer..  dei por mim a não perceber nepia ora era do dia 18 ou de hoje 

grande tanga 

olha continuemos 

abraços meteo


----------



## Administrador (20 Out 2006 às 22:21)

ajrebelo disse:


> boas ou melhor más
> 
> grande mer..  dei por mim a não perceber nepia ora era do dia 18 ou de hoje
> 
> ...



Sinto muito mas já não há nada a fazer senão seguir adiante


----------



## Angelstorm (20 Out 2006 às 22:36)

É caso para dizer, ai o camandro, o caneco, ou o catano, tipo conversa da treta.
Mas realmente já se perdeu muita informação, que será dificil recuperar... 
Já pensaste em mudar de isp?
Há por aí muitos, e os preços estão cada vez melhores, por causa da concorrência. Eu tenho o meu site pessoal alojado em www.ptisp.org, e até agora não tenho tido grandes razões de queixa. Claro que tem muito menos movimento que o forum, mas se situações destas voltarem a ocorrer, acho que é uma questão a colocar a mudança de servidor.


----------



## Administrador (20 Out 2006 às 22:52)

Angelstorm disse:


> É caso para dizer, ai o camandro, o caneco, ou o catano, tipo conversa da treta.
> Mas realmente já se perdeu muita informação, que será dificil recuperar...
> Já pensaste em mudar de isp?
> Há por aí muitos, e os preços estão cada vez melhores, por causa da concorrência. Eu tenho o meu site pessoal alojado em www.ptisp.org, e até agora não tenho tido grandes razões de queixa. Claro que tem muito menos movimento que o forum, mas se situações destas voltarem a ocorrer, acho que é uma questão a colocar a mudança de servidor.



Este foi o 1º problema que tive com a actual empresa de alojamento e até hoje ainda não foi nenhuma vez abaixo excepto uma vez durante uns minutos. Além do mais o alojamento está pago por um ano, por isso apesar do que se sucedeu hoje que foi muito grave, não estou a considerar mudar de empresa


----------



## Angelstorm (20 Out 2006 às 22:56)

Administrador disse:


> Este foi o 1º problema que tive com a actual empresa de alojamento e até hoje ainda não foi nenhuma vez abaixo excepto uma vez durante uns minutos. Além do mais o alojamento está pago por um ano, por isso apesar do que se sucedeu hoje que foi muito grave, não estou a considerar mudar de empresa



Claro.
Será apenas necessário mais cuidado com os backups.


----------



## LSC (21 Out 2006 às 04:04)

Aconselho mudarem-se para a Webhs.pt

São portugueses e é tudo excelente! Do melhor!


----------



## Rog (21 Out 2006 às 11:52)

É uma pena que esta situação tenha ocorrido, mas é seguir em frente...
Com isto passamos a ter novamente 117 membros, o que significa que perdemos um membro. 
Esperemos que volte a se registar...


----------



## kimcarvalho (21 Out 2006 às 12:29)

Rogpacheco disse:


> É uma pena que esta situação tenha ocorrido, mas é seguir em frente...
> Com isto passamos a ter novamente 117 membros, o que significa que perdemos um membro.
> Esperemos que volte a se registar...



E se não me engano foi o que postou logo a bela imagem, em pormenor, do MODIS no dia dos tornados e uma com uma fabulosa supercélula da sua autoria. Ou seja um membro com uma excelente iniciativa!

Se me leres inscreve-te novamente fazes falta à comunidade . Tu e todos os envergonhados que nos lêem.


----------



## dj_alex (21 Out 2006 às 18:15)

Bahhhh... 

Vou fazer 2 vezes os 1000posts....paciencia...


----------



## Administrador (24 Out 2006 às 17:41)

Finalmente obtive uma resposta sobre o que se passou:



> We sincerely apologize for this great inconvenience the restoration of the database has caused. On Friday there was some corruption in the databases for several accounts on this server and your database was affected by it. We were only able to restore a backup of the database which was 2 days old in order to get your site working again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Espero que o membro que se perdeu não pense que foi banido e se volte novamente a registar.


----------

